# Convict Hybrid?



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi gang! I was picking up another used 125 today and decided to rescue the fish living in horrible conditions. Once I got them home and acclimated them to good water and bacteria, they are starting to show nice color and actually ate this evening. I rescued a 6 in. Jack Dempsey, 3 Yellow Labs around 4 - 5 in., a 4 in. Maingano and a several hybrids that I'm trying to rehome before euthanasia. Any how, while I was there, the guys sister brought these over. They are identical except one is 5 in. and one is about 3 1/2 in. The pics are of the 5 in. I think they are some kind of convict hybrid, but I'm asking the experts. They are almost rhubarb in color. Really deep red/pink/purpleish color. I think they will look very nice once they get more proper care.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Rainbow Cichlid, Herotilapia multispinosa.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you! That's why I ask, I was completely wrong. After seeing the pics of them I can relate. Thanks again!


----------

